# Official Thread: Toronto vs. Chicago 12-18-02



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Chicago wins 98-89







Go Bulls.
VD


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Am I the only one.....*

....who feels that the person who started the official thread of a win should start the next game's thread as well? *Vin!*, you know I love your posts, but you're no rookie here.

Am I way out of line here?

Peace.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

*Time for a new tradition*

You're right. But, maybe, with the Bulls winning more than once in a blue moon, it's better to spread the wealth? 

I'm only a rookie, though.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

I would be dissapointed to lose to a team like Toronto when we just spanked Boston.

Bulls -92
Raptors - 86


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

We play at home. Raptor's were the last team to really embarass us. Raptor's have an injury list longer than their bench.

This will be a Bulls laugher. Bags will play 20 minutes in this game.

Bulls 119
Toronto 85


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

The Bulls have to make up to the two losses to Toronto early in the season. And if they want to back-up their play-off statements they have to beat teams with injuries like Toronto at home. 

Bulls win by 13.

Eddy plays well.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

A loss tomorrow simply isn't acceptable. Hell, a close win is unacceptable, but a loss can't happen.

They're going to get absolutely keelhauled this weekend so the Toronto game's vital to keep whatever momentum they have going.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> A loss tomorrow simply isn't acceptable. Hell, a close win is unacceptable, but a loss can't happen.
> 
> They're going to get absolutely keelhauled this weekend so the Toronto game's vital to keep whatever momentum they have going.


your exactly right... if we lose to toronto tommorow then I consider the 4/5 games won a fluke... we NEED to be able to beat the bad teams and stay competitive VS the good teams...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Am I the only one.....*



> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> ....who feels that the person who started the official thread of a win should start the next game's thread as well? *Vin!*, you know I love your posts, but you're no rookie here.
> 
> Am I way out of line here?
> ...


You had the same problem last time, and almost the same post.

We won.

Must be a good luck thing! ;-)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> your exactly right... if we lose to toronto tommorow then I consider the 4/5 games won a fluke... we NEED to be able to beat the bad teams and stay competitive VS the good teams...


Even in games against teams the Bulls _should_ beat, they may only win 98% of them. So, maybe not a fluke...


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: Am I the only one.....*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> You had the same problem last time, and almost the same post.
> ...


 Maybe we won because of my protest....


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Maybe I'm letting the cat out of the bag, but...

Vin Diesel is really Bill Cartwright in disguise. It's not surprising to see someone gripe about his rotation.

;-)


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Bulls by 38, 118-80.


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

*Back-to-Back*

If we can't beat this raptors team, full of injuries, at home, with them on the back end of a back-to-back road double something is critically wrong. This said, I think we'll mop them.

Williams and Lenard have done some damage against us in the previous two games, so they need to be watched. Though we should abuse them inside, our bench will be way to strong and the Bulls should get a comfortable double figure win.

Bulls 97 - 86


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

if Marcus goes off again... then the Bulls will have everything they need to win it going away. perhaps even a romp.

but the real thing of importance is that the Bulls don't get into a close game which Rose feels compelled to singlehandedly be the Bulls offense for.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Thanks, Milwaukee....*

Toronto is (currently losing) in a very tight game with Milwaukee. Toronto has only used eight players, four of whom will have logged thirty minutes by the end of the game. Six of the eight players are in double figures, and probably seven by games end (Lindsey Hunter has 8).

This is an even all-out effort by everyone the Raptors can suit up.

The reason this is not off topic? These guys will be *dog-tired* after this game. Certainly not ready to run against an improved Bulls starting line-up and deep Bulls bench.

Only problem will be if the Bulls take this game lightly.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Toronto just beat Milwaukee in *OT* playing only nine players, three of whom logged 40 minutes apiece. We need to Run Run Run in this game. Could set some (recent) franchise records in this one.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

This really is a must win for us. We can't be letting Lindsey Hunter score 20+ on us again. Hopefully the bulls remember how they got spanked before and win this one going away.

Fearless Predictions:
-marshall with 15 pts 15 rbs
-curry with 12 pts on 5-8 shooting and 2-4 at the line
-curry plays horrible defense
-jwill has a double double
-rose has a poor shooting night
-chandler has a good night, 15pts 10 reb 4 blks in 25 min
-bulls play good defense
-bulls shoot 70% from the line
-fizer has 10 pts 7 rbs
-bulls have 6 players in double figures and win with a balanced attack


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> Toronto just beat Milwaukee in *OT* playing only nine players, three of whom logged 40 minutes apiece. We need to Run Run Run in this game. Could set some (recent) franchise records in this one.


milwaukee loses, eh. We're 1/2 a game closer to that #8 seed guys


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Standings may or may not be updated, but Washington, Atlanta, and Milwaukee are all 10-13 (tied for eighth) on the current site. Milwaukee losing won't really affect us except that we need all three of these teams to lose for us to pass them....

...I think of the three, Atlanta is the one that will be difficult to pass. Milwaukee has in inconsistant team at best, and Washington only has three quality wins against good opponents (Boston, @Detroit, & @Atlanta). I think we'll have some surprises for MJ when we meet.

*Go Bulls!*

:rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

Bulls will be Toronto's 3rd game in 4 nights and , as others have noted, on the back end of a back to back on the road.

Their tight OT victory should tire them out further.

Fortunately for the Rapts, is that they don't have that far to travel
(ie. no 2 Am arrival)

But nonetheless, the Bulls should win this won...though after
5 years of futility, I don't want to sound so confident, for I'll build my hopes up only to be dissappointed if I do.

With No VC, no Antonio, plus with Lenard, Mo Pete, and AWill playing 45 minutes..it does, however look promising.

Just need to lock down Lenard...that guy just always finds a way to kill us.

Fizer getting some minutes against the Junk yard dog should also be an interesting match up.

Keys to the Game-

-Pressure 'd' to pick up the tempo
-Run, run, run at every opportunity- tire them out
-Get the ball down low becuase Raps really have no bigs


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We should win this. Let williams push the ball, all game long. Our depth should do the job. They might stay with us for a half. 

We need to defend their three point shooting!

Last game we played them, Curry had 19 points 6 rebounds and three assists and 1 block. He played 32 minutes. Chandler DNP. Fizer had 16 points in 16 minutes. This the game where Davis got hurt and DNP the second half, yet they killed us on the offensive boards!! They had 50 rebounds, yet *16*were offensive!!! We MUST keep them off the offensive boards. We were out rebounded 50-34! We were 0-8 in threes. 

Carter, williams and lenard all had 20 points or more. 


The first game. We were down big going into the fourth quarter. After being 2-1 and playing a hurt Toronto team i was dissapointed. But in a period of three or four minutes the Bulls were back in the game. We forced them into OT. Lost by four. We MISSED four FTs in OT!!! 

Marshall was huge. 32 points 17 rebounds. 

Curry 11 points(notice a trend? he plays well against Toronto)4 rebounds and one block in 12 minutes. Chandler 6 points 9 rebounds four blocks. We outrebounded them 68-48!! I ask you, how can a team out rebound another team like that and the next time we get out rebounded by 16? Thats a difference of 36 rebounds in one game!! Fizer was a non factor. Played seven minutes. Williams. lenard and hunter all had 20 plus points. See a trend? We must do a better job against their guards. 

We play a lot better at home. We win.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Toronto just plain sucks, and you know how I hate to be so blunt, but you've got to say it if it is true. 

Bulls win.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Toronto until tonight had lost four in a row. They are tied with us now. 8-16. 4-8 at home. 4-8 on the road. (two of those home wins are against us) they are 3-5 against the division. Yes you got it. Two of the three, is us.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Voshon Lenard has had a hot hand lately. Alvin Williams can step up and Lindsey Hunter thinks he's good. But in Williams, you have a good ball-handler with decent quickness and size mismatches against almost anyone that guards him, BUT he doesn't do well against big guys in the post. And in Hunter, the guy shoots less than 40% from the field, career. He's averaged more than 40%+ FG only three seasons in his 10-year career.

Peterson is the only legitimate threat, and he's taking over the role as most athletic offense while Vince is on the IR again. He's the dangerous guy that will draw the double-teams. He's a decent passer, he can score in bunches, and he just has a really good basketball awareness about him.

*Showtyme's keys to the game*

1. Stop Peterson. Make him guard Jalen, to tire him out on defense, and be physical with him on both ends of the court. He's young but he's been logging heavy minutes and won't have his freshest legs with him. Make him force bad shots, most of all, because he's a fairly keen passer and you'd rather force Lenard or Hunter to crash the offensive boards than the high leaping Peterson.

2. Box out. It's not just a matter of getting your own rebounds, it's keeping the opposing team away from THEIR rebounds. Don't give Toronto second chances; they have a horrible field goal % and if they are limited to one shot per play, there's no way they are going to score very much. 

3. Fill the lane. I think Curry and Chandler should be on the court at the same time here, because honestly, the Raptors aren't a great ball-moving team. Toronto is not a great passing team. They are last in the league in assists per game, with around 17 a game. That means that keeping fierce shot blockers and lane-cloggers in the paint will allow perimeter guys to D up tighter. Use the kids, for just once, not just for the sake of giving them minutes but because it is the team's best advantage. Use Marshall, Fizer, and Curry when they want to take advantage of the poor big-man defense of the Raptors (Jelani McCoy and Jerome Williams are good defenders but they should get outmuscled by almost every frontcourt player the Bulls have). Use Chandler, Blount, and Marshall to fill the lane on a more defensive set. 

Why is it so important to fill the lane? Then Mo Pete, Voshon, and Alvin won't be tempted to come inside and be forced to play outside. 

4. PERIMETER/MID-RANGE DEFENSE. The Raptors aren't a great 3 pt shooting team, although they have some decent 3 point shooters. Yet the Raptors somehow manage to come up with decent look... we need Hassell, Rose, and Jay to really step up and make them take their tough shots. 


So, if the Bulls stop Mo Pete on D and fill the paint on both ends of the court, they should have no problem in winning this game.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Simple prediction 

Bulls 120

Raptors 80


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Totonto 111

Bulls 95


This was the same score prediction I made before the Boston game, and look what happened! Got my mojo workin'. 


But seriously, we have to take advantage of opportunities and we have a good chance to win tonight. This is a tired and shorthanded team we're facing. If BC sticks with his basic gameplan of pushing for a quick jump out of the gate and maintaining a rotation that helps keep fresh bodies for the second half and this should be a winner for us, possibly by a large margin. Its run 'n' gun time. Save the half court offenses for Indiana!

Lets see another stellar performance from Yell and Marcus! And some 4Q action for the twinkies!


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

*bump*

Time to start thinking about the game tonight.

I worry about V. Lenard. I hope the Bulls do, too.

Bulls 105
Raptors 95


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

I am looking for Chandler to have a big game on the boards and blocking tonight, last time VS the raptors he had 4 blocks and 9 rebounds, and now after his big game VS the Celtics I am looking for him to post his first back-to-back double double...

First time we played the Raptors:
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=221104028

Second time we played the Raptors:
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=221206028

Both games were played @ Toronto

GO BULLS


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Antonio Davis isn't playing so we should put Chandler at center regardless. If Curry comes in, we're going to lose and it's as simple as that.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

There is no way, the Bulls should lose this game. How much times have the Raps beaten us in a row? 13 or 14? The Raps aren't an elite team, not even by eastern conference standards. No Vince, no AD this game should be a rout for the Bulls if they play the way they have for the last couple games. 

Raps- 88
Bullz- 105


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> Antonio Davis isn't playing so we should put Chandler at center regardless. If Curry comes in, we're going to lose and it's as simple as that.


Any chance you can post about something other than Curry for a change. Jesus! We get it. You don't like the kid. How many posts can say exactly the same thing before you bore yourself?!


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

If anybody has got a streaming radio link, please post it!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I paid for audio league pass.

I don't think the NBA allows radio stations to stream for free.

www.nba.com, click on listen live.

It's like $9/month, or about $.50/game


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Quick foul on Chandler.

Stay in the game, Ty.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Tyson's drawing fouls on McCoy real fast... He's on the bench.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Anyone else notice yet....?*

Both times rose has had the ball on offense, he has used his off hand to push off against the defender...got caught this time. He has been doing that all year so far....bad habit...


----------



## irritabulls (Dec 7, 2002)

*I say the bulls win ....*

97 to 83 .

Go Bulls.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

The one guy that scares me on the Raps: Voshon Lenard. He's lit us up this year.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jalen Rose NICE pass to JWill for the layup!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

8-0 run

We're going to destroy these guys.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Nice pass to Jay from Jalen!!!*

Great cut to the basket by Jay!!!! layup....AND the foul!!!! made a freethrow? hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose sits.

Will be interesting to see if guys can score without him drawing the defense to him.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Yes Dabullz, should be interesting.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Jay is a one man fast break sometimes. The kid can fly!





VD


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Any chance this turns into Jay's second triple-D with Jalen on the bench in foul trouble?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Uh... notice the defense is way worse without Rose?

8 points in the last minute or so.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

all of a sudden, Mo Pete is a certain first-ballot hall of famer!!

c'mon Bulls! D up!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls with a _rare_ lead after first quarter.


29-25


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Anyone know our record leading after the 1st?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

We have an ERob sighting...


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Bulls with a _rare_ lead after first quarter.
> 
> 
> 29-25


true. and I should be happy about that. 

but i'm not. Bulls came out with some fire, really took it to the Raps-- and then let them right back in the game. a four point lead doesn't mean jack (unless it comes at the end of regulation of course  )

and it's always going to be someone different with Toronto. First Lenard, then Hunter/A. Williams... now Peterson

Bulls can't cover EVERYONE all the time...


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Again, Curry played like a dead zombie. Someone smacks some senses into this boy.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

35-27. see, now I feel better again.

say it with me folks

Mar - Cus Fiz - Er!! (clap clap clap-clap-clap)
Mar - Cus Fiz - Er!! (clap clap clap-clap-clap)
Mar - Cus Fiz - Er!! (clap clap clap-clap-clap)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

fizer, e-rob and Crawford doing alright!! 

We are giving up WAAAAYYYYYYY too many offensive rebounds!! That has to stop.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> 35-27. see, now I feel better again.
> 
> say it with me folks
> ...


Cheerleaders, too:

:banana: :vbanana: :bbanana:


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

ooooh!! look at Tyson. paying dividends!


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> fizer, e-rob and Crawford doing alright!!
> 
> We are giving up WAAAAYYYYYYY too many offensive rebounds!! That has to stop.


And it happened when Curry is in the game. Isn't that a coincidence? Jesus...


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

okay. there seems to be a real problem coving 3pt shooters (of which, granted, Toronto has many)

they are going to live and die by the 3ptr tonight... and so far they are living off it


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

who is guarding Hunter?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> who is guarding Hunter?


I think nobody...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fizer with 8 points.

Play some D, Jay/Craw


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: 


can somebody please get in front of Lindsey Hunter?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*OT*

....but Miami just beat Boston. Always fun to see an underdog win.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Fizer's a stud


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*OT*

....Cleveland just took Detroit to overtime.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*We've got them where we want them...*

...a tired team and undermanned team playing catch-up the whole game. Both our first and second units appear to be scoring at will. Now we just need to play some defense.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

real defense may not even be neccesary. stop them from shooting open 3pters, and the Raps are stopped cold.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose for 3

Bulls up 9


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

OT:

Jordan scored 33 today


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

good balanced scoring from the Bulls

Rose
Marshall
Chandler
Fizer
Williams

will all be in double figures before this game it out.
Chandler and Marshall will have double doubles 


but as long as the Raps keep hitting 3's... which they are... it's gonna be another long night


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> real defense may not even be neccesary. stop them from shooting open 3pters, and the Raps are stopped cold.


I think in the second half *we* won't have to stop them. What's the first thing to go when you're tired? The jumper. They're going to sit those tired legs down at half-time and will never recover.

BTW -- we said Run Run Run.... 56 points already and it's not even half-time. Six Bulls with six or more points..... an even attack to make their entire team play (or at least try to play) defense....


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

That foul by Hoiberg was painful.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Did Bags actually get in the game, or did CBS.sportsline.com just put him in at halftime to make him feel good about himself?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose went out, Bulls had 11 pt. lead.

In just 1:14, the lead is cut to 7.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

i didn't like the way that half ended... another little flurry by the Raps, and what could have been a 13 pt lead is down to 7.

the Raps have reason to believe they are still in this game. they may tire out, and lose it. but for the moment, they can still think they have a good shot at it.

let's look for some good adustments by BC


and despite only 1 rebound, sounds like Marcus looked real good out there


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Only a 7 point lead? Against any other team I would be happy with this, but the Raps just played last night and they're 2 stars in Carter and AD are hurt.

Lets get going Bulls! :rbanana:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

12:00 Jalen Rose in for Dalibor Bagaric (CHI) 

This is a _terrific_ substitution ;-)


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Slightly off topic, but.....*

....anyone else notice that after Dallas and Sac-Town, the next six best records are in the East? Looks like the balance of power is on the move....


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose heating up?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose 3-4

Bulls up 11


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

i hope i am back. Im darting in and out of storms. Thunderstorms in southern indiana, one week before X-Mas!!I have seen this time of the year in the past where the Ohio River would be frozen solid! 57 degrees and storms.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

OT Detroit beat Cleveland in OT


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls can't put 'em away.

64-59, only 5 pt lead.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

take a nice lead... give it all back.

take another nice lead.... give it back in spades.


sheesh... can't the Bulls just take a lead and keep it?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

OT

Houston 40, Pacers 30
2:33 left in 1st half


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*this is one of those games earlier in the year..*

that we let get away also, remember? Bulls by one..64-63


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Jebus this team sucks! 0-11 this quarter


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> Jebus this team sucks! 0-11 this quarter


lol! help me Jebus!

anyway -- bulls are getting a little more breathing space..

Toronto is scoring at will in the paint. not good.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*It's really cruel......*

.....the way the Bulls are teasing this tired Toronto team. Making them think they have a chance just to watch them run their little legs off.

Let's hope the Bulls lose the sick little sense of humor and put this team away so they can stop squirming.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> 
> 
> lol! help me Jebus!
> ...


Would Jebus be the christ-child's ******* cousin? I've heard talk about him down here in Chattanooga. Apparently he's leading off the next monster truck rally...


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Think if we put in a line-up of Chandler, Fizer, Marshall, Hassell, Jay we might be able to keep the Raps off the boards?


----------



## ryzmah (Aug 3, 2002)

Horrible job of getting back on defense this quarter. Can't stop dribble penetration so the play results in a foul, a layup, or an offensive rebound because the guys in the post are out of position after providing help defense.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls have five players in double figures. 

We have given up 17 offensive boards. 

We only have 6 t/o.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls 9-25 FG that quarter
Rose 4-9
Marshall 2-4
Chandler 0-2
JWill 2-5
Hassell 0-2
Fizer 1-3


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Bulls have five players in double figures.
> 
> We have given up 17 offensive boards.
> ...


We're playing a small lineup, without a C


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*OT*

Indiana being out-rebounded by Yao and the Mings 30 to 9 at the half.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

and now the final stanza...

anytime Toronto wants to have tired legs.... anytime now...
and it seems Lindsey is convinced he has to make 3ptrs to win this one.

that could work out for him... c'mon tired legs! c'mon tired legs!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

curry with an assist?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> curry with an assist?


He must have been getting ready to turn it over when one of his own players got in the way.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

back to back travelling on Fizer...

hey, isn't it about time for an obligatory Curry dunk (that is the only shot he makes, right?)


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Think Fizer's getting frequent flyer miles for all of the traveling he's doing this quarter?

.....hope they're not with United!


----------



## ryzmah (Aug 3, 2002)

Defense much better now - the rotations have been good when toronto is in a half court set... might be a problem if their post players had some range on their jumpshots.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

another good start for the Bulls this quarter...


but I can't shake the feeling that another flurry of 3ptrs is coming.
and yes, I am the official broken record of the week, thank you very much for asking.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The shocker is Curry has more rebounds than points, and more rebounds than fouls ;-)


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> The shocker is Curry has more rebounds than points, and more rebounds than fouls ;-)


And until the last free-throw, he also had more assists than points.....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice block by Curry!!!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Over 60 points in the paint....*

....for the Bulls, against about 38 by toronto? THAT my friend is what this team has been missing...enough of that garbage outside shooting all the time!!! GREAT game so far Bulls!!! 85-75.....just under 7:00 to play in the game....


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Curry with 2 big blocks*

WOW!!!


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

OT

Rockets 10 point lead down to 2...

Ron Ron is scoring with the best of 'em



oh yeah... stop those 3pt shooters... (lol)


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Let's attempt to please the aesthetic now....

...after Fizer hits a free-throw, we sub him out for Chandler, so that Chandler, Fizer, and Marshall can all finish with 14 points and 9 boards....


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Less than five to go in the game...*

Bulls by 12!!!


----------



## ryzmah (Aug 3, 2002)

*Great* fast break.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Wow, they are rollin now, and they got the crowd on their feet!


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

and Raps may just be running out of steam.

(about time...)


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*After tonight we would have won*

5 of 6 games wow we are so close to being a real NBA team. See what playing at home can do for you?


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Crawford*

playing pretty good right now.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fizer is an NBA player.

So, TrueBlue, when did we win game #9 last year?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: After tonight we would have won*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> 5 of 6 games wow we are so close to being a real NBA team. See what playing at home can do for you?


....see what having a bench that's not pouting will do for you? Marcus has been on fire!


----------



## LoaKhoet (Aug 20, 2002)

Man we are cooking


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*That Being said*

Curry has got to play more, the key to his success is for him to be fed the ball early where he can score when this happens his whole game improves.


----------



## LoaKhoet (Aug 20, 2002)

Not only are we winning but we are also dominating


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

What is noticable is the DEFENSE in all 6 games, even though we lost one of them.


And Fizer, of course.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Fizer another double double.

Our ninth win? Sometime after the first of the year 2002.  i will look.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

yay!!











go out there and kick some Rapter A$$!!

whoo hoo!


----------



## LoaKhoet (Aug 20, 2002)

Why is BC using all the timeouts?? We only 1 full timeout left!


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*If the Bulls can play abour .650 ball up until*

that final tough stretch and win 1/3 of those tough games we will be in the playoffs.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

CBS.sportsline.com lists us as having only 4 turn-overs for the game. Is this correct?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

What is wrong with Cartwright? I do not understand his rotations.

WHY ISN'T BAGARIC IN THE GAME? 

heh heh


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*DaBullz*

state of the game


Bulls-49.4%
Toronto-38.7%


However we have only shot two threes the whole game.


----------



## LoaKhoet (Aug 20, 2002)

we have 10 Turnovers so far. are leading by 14 pts
not comebackable for the Raps


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

*once more... just for fun*










get some!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> What is wrong with Cartwright? I do not understand his rotations.
> 
> WHY ISN'T BAGARIC IN THE GAME?
> ...


Maybe Bags should have been guarding Hunter earlier..... try shooting over that, Lindsey!


----------



## ryzmah (Aug 3, 2002)

I like the fact that it seems everyone has bought into the offensive philosophy of pounding it down low.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Now would be an OK time to give Rose a seat and try Craw at SG


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

9th win? Jan 26th


----------



## LoaKhoet (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe Bags should have been guarding Hunter earlier..... try shooting over that, Lindsey!


There are still 3 mins left. We don't want them to comeback. We dont' need Bags to be in there now.


----------



## LoaKhoet (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 9th win? Jan 26th


I think we will continue to win regularly so that we won't even need to count.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

I think we need to recognize that Curry made a couple of nice things happen in limited minutes.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

seconds left.

it's time to put this one in the bank....


and... and...


BULLS WIN!!!!!


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LoaKhoet</b>!
> 
> 
> There are still 3 mins left. We don't want them to comeback. We dont' need Bags to be in there now.


Amen to that. The game's not in the bag yet bill. Lets close it out.
Lead down to 11.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls playing 4 forwards and JWill


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*96-83....Bulls*

....win 5 of the last 6.....great game guys...


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*The Bulls*

are gonna win the NBA championship.


Just kidding.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

The Toronto curse (16 games straight) is over!!!!!!


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Yeah Bulls win!! It wasn't very impressive but a win is a win!


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> Yeah Bulls win!! It wasn't very impressive but a win is a win!


i dunno... it was kind of impressive down the stretch...

I liked what I was reading for that part of the game.


----------



## LoaKhoet (Aug 20, 2002)

We won the game(s) with good defense.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> 
> 
> i dunno... it was kind of impressive down the stretch...
> ...


Kinda so, they played kinda sloppy the last 3 minutes of the game. Toronto also had a ton of offesive rebounds (especially in the 3rd). Bulls still have to work on that part of the game


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Way to finish the game Bulls, you showed alot of heart these last three games. In the past the Bulls might have let the game slip froim them but now they are able to play a whole four quarters.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

5-1 in their last six. Victories over Toronto, Boston, Milwaukee, Orlando, and Cleveland. Not a tough stretch, but one in which would not have done nearly as well last season.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fizer 15 pts, 12 reb (double double)
Rose 21 pts, 4 ast
Williams 14 pts, 4 ast
Marshall 16 pts, 10 reb (double double)
Hassell 6 pts, 5 reb, 2 blocks
Chandler 10 pts, 7 reb, 2 ast
Crawford 4 pts, 2 ast
ERob 6 pts, 4 reb

Curry 3 pts, 3 reb, TWO BLOCKS


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

In your face, Voshon Lenard! Not so tough now, are you?
 
Great win! Liked what I saw from ERob, Curry, Jay, Tyson. Loved what i saw from Jalen, Marshall, Fizer.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Great Game, I loved that fast break- Rose behind the back- to crawford- to Marshall for the dunk... true we did play like crap the last 3 min but the first 9 min of the 4th was great...

5-1 homestand GO BULLS!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Fizer 15 pts, 12 reb (double double)
> Rose 21 pts, 4 ast
> Williams 14 pts, 4 ast
> ...


JWill had SEVEN assists. 
Rose with 5 assists.

Bulls gave up just 83 points - great D.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*With this victory....*

....we move past both New York and Toronto in the win column. This puts us with more wins than seven other teams.

I kept saying we were better than we looked. That was a brutal opening schedule!


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> Great Game, I loved that fast break- Rose behind the back- to crawford- to Marshall for the dunk...


That fast-break was a thing of beauty. The Bulls are really starting to make some nice passes over the last little bit.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Fizer 15 pts, 12 reb (double double)
> Rose 21 pts, 4 ast
> Williams 14 pts, 4 ast
> ...


according to ESPN box score:

Fizer: 15p, 13 r
Rose: 20p, 5a
Williams: 14p, 7a
Marshall: 17p, 11r
Hassell: 6p, 4r, 2a
Chandler: 10p, 7r
Crawford: 4p, 4a
Robinson: 6p, 4r, 2s


some discrepancy... so - which one is right??


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> 
> 
> according to ESPN box score:
> ...


Those ESPN numbers only add up to 92 points....


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Coming up....*

We have a tough five game stretch. If we could win one or two of those, I'd be happy. Then we could run off a ten game winning streak! Anybody with me?


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Those ESPN numbers only add up to 92 points....


add in 3 from Curry and 1 from Hoiberg (whom i completely forgot to mention)


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> 
> 
> add in 3 from Curry and 1 from Hoiberg (whom i completely forgot to mention)


Is Hoiberg expendable yet?


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

not yet... but the combination of Hassell, Eddie Robinson and Roger Mason Jr. just might...


here's to hoping:cheers:


----------

